# Bad Breath...... Lamb????



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We feed Brady California natural lamb and rice and have never had a problem. Do you brush her teeth on a regular basis? I know you said the vet checked her teeth, but people can have bad breath when they don't brush/floss enough even though their teeth are technically fine. I imagine the same would be true for dogs. If you're not brushing it's a simple enough experiment to try.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for responding, even though she isn't a golden.

yeah, I brush her teeth regularly. I am very meticulous with both of my babies grooming. (weekly bathing, nails, teeth and daily brushing, ect.) So I know that that is not the problem. If it is not the food, the only thing that I can think of is that it might be because she is teething right now. 
Since she has been dipping into Murphy's "Wellness" food, I think that I am going to change her over to that and see if it goes away. If not, I guess we will be going in for a complete lab work up.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

How old is she? If she's teething, it is "hopefully" that and not the food... Oscar's teething made his mouth smell SO bad we were blown away! LOL We could smell him from across the room! There was a really bad week where he lost a bunch of teeth around the same time, and his mouth smelled sooo stinky. The vet said it's normal -- but yuck! I guess its all the blood and the sockets that stinks. But thankfully his breath is MUCH better now that he's lost all the baby teeth and the big teeth are coming in!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie ate Lamb & Rice just about her entire life and I never noticed a problem.

If she's teething that's probably the cause.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

> How old is she? If she's teething, it is "hopefully" that and not the food





> My Maggie ate Lamb & Rice just about her entire life and I never noticed a problem If she's teething that's probably the cause.


yeah, she's teething for sure. She is 5 months old, and she lost a back tooth and a canine a few days ago. I have been noticing a tooth here and there for several weeks now, so I am hoping that it is almost over. I can see the new canines peeking through, but she still acts like the food is difficult to eat. I was thinking that teething was all that it was, but was doubtful becuase the smell was so strong. but now, I am feeling more at ease.


----------

